# 2 Years Today



## Rachel (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't post very often, but today it has been two years since we lost our GSD, Chance at the age of 12. Am feeling teary and sad, he was such a special dog, broke our hearts when we finally had to put him down. We had three others, all girls, one GSD, a Lab and a Parson, but the house was not the same without him. 
Funny, it's been two years, and I am crying still. 

We do have a new GSD, who just turned two years named Victor.
He is still such a puppy and a clown, very different from Chance, who was very reserved and serious, even as a pup. But we love him. Chance will always have a special in our hearts.

Know that he is at Rainbow Bridge with all the others playing ball.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

The anniversary dates of our furkids' deaths are so difficult. On one hand with the passage of time, we're able to remember the good times and think about our special friends with a smile, but on the anniversary of the day they left us, all of the sadness comes rushing back. 

Nobody will ever replace Chance, just as nobody will ever replace Ray for us, but life just wouldn't be the same without another special furkid to share our lives with. 

Chance and Ray are likely hanging out together at the Rainbow Bridge - Ray was also more of a serious, reserved kind of guy


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I find myself pulling out pictures of my late dogs when I am sad. I have to smile looking at some of them and remembering the day.

My girl Seiko will have been gone 5 years in June and sometimes it seems as close as yesterday.

Let the tears fall, but remember the smiles too. Don't be surprised if you feel the presence of Chance. I think they know when we need them and appear in the shadows and in our heart.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

And sometimes when we least expect it, they let us know they are still with us:


----------

